# USB fried? dmesg says over-current change on port x

## ingemar

So... I hope I'm wrong about this, but I think the USB ports on this computer is busted.

I'm doing some Linux converting over at my gf's house and went home yesterday while the computer ran emerge world. Right then the USB worked fine and everyone was blissfully, blissfully happy. But, when I came here earlier today I discovered that the USB 2.0 ports didn't work properly, and found this in the dmesg results:

```
ingemar@obsidian ~ $ dmesg | grep --color hub

usbcore: registered new driver hub

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 4

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
```

Does this indicate that the USB ports are fried? What I've been told is that my gf tried to use her mp3 player and transfer some music this morning, and she was able to mount it (through gnome-volume-manager) but after that it didn't go very well... I can't say exactly what happened, but maybe something did go wrong?

Another interesting thing is that hub 1 detects 4 ports, hub 2 detects 2, hub 3 ports and so on... 4+2+2+2+2=12, but the motherboard only has 6 USB 2.0 ports (USB 1.0 ports work, and there is only 4 of those)

So it seems that too many ports are detected, and they doesn't work. I tried booting a live cd, but the same results came up there, which only strenghtens the possibility that the ports are fried, which I don't want them to be.

I've browsed along on the forums, and seen some people with similar problems, but none of them were identical to mine, and none of them gave me a satisfying answer, so please dont hate me for starting a new thread...

----------

## Headrush

What motherboard?

I think this is more a buggy USB implementation than anything else. I had a similar issue with a friends PC.

I was looking through a lot of theposts on the kernel mailing lists and this problem is noted. There were several posts with patches, but I never got around to applying one. In my friends case, everything still seem to work, but the log file is constantly filed with this message.

----------

## ingemar

It's a ASUS A7V333 motherboard.

But how can it be a buggy USB implentation when the livecd can't use the USB ports, when it could a few days earlier?

Anotherthing that I might have missed to say is that the logs aren't filled with theese messages, they only get printed while the computer boots up. AAMOF, the first thing I see when the kernel is being loaded is

```
hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 1

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 3

hub 1-0:1.0: over-current change on port 4
```

and then there's no more of that, exept for when the USB is being initialized.

----------

## Headrush

 *ingemar wrote:*   

> But how can it be a buggy USB implentation when the livecd can't use the USB ports, when it could a few days earlier?

 

Didn't realize it worked without incident before.

----------

